# Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

*What is it ?*

Highly effective acid-free special cleaner for all types of steel and light alloy wheels. Easily removes even the most stubborn dirt such as burnt-on brake dust, oil and rubber residue and other road dirt from all types of steel and alloy wheels matt-effect.
Sonax Full effect Wheel cleaner is possibly the best wheel cleaner available on the market today. Not only is it extremely effective but also extremely safe. It's PH neutral formula is safe on ALL wheels including aluminium, chrome and even polished rims. Sonax Full effect wheel cleaners thick formula clings to the wheel so is more economical and reacts directly with the iron particulates transforming them into a water soluble solution.
It's so effective often wheels don't even require brushing but if necessary all they will require is a soft bristled brush to agitate any remaining bits of dirt.

*What does it bring to the table?*

A acid free wheel cleaner Ph Safe but hits hard

*How Much*

Around £13 for 500ml

*What Am I testing it on ?*

Audi SQ5 Alloy Wheel

*What do i think of it ?*

First Impressions - Sprays easily onto the rim with a good spread - smells ok for a wheel cleaner ( a citrus scent imo) - Doesn't take very long for the cleaner to start doing its thing - Wheels start to change to the now norm Purple colour , I did agitate slightly and then pressure hosed off - Wheel came up very clean and it was as good as any comparable Wheel cleaner in this bracket.

The dirty wheel 


Applied 


Doing its thing 


A little agitation 


a Clean Wheel



Pros -
Easy to apply - Cleans well- Smells a lot better than other cleaners - Would I buy it - Yes

Cons- 
Price for some people.

All Pictures taken with Phone Camera.


----------

